# Need Vermont Casting LP conversion plug



## moonhowl (Nov 6, 2008)

I just bought a new in the crate RADVTC Vermont Castings Radiance Gas Stove on E-Bay.  It came with the LP conversion kit 20012900.  The first step in the conversion process is to replace the blue NG plug with the red LP plug.  This is a little removeable plastic plug on the front of the controller that shows the user what type of fuel the stove is currently set up to run.  It also holds an electrical jumper to jumper 2 of the 3 pins on the controller together.  This tells the controller which fuel is being used.  I can't find the red LP plug.  It wasn't in the bag with the LP conversion kit and it is not listed in the kit's parts list.  It wasn't taped to the valve, nor could I find it anywhere in the stove.  It doesn't even show on the parts list in the stove.  I tried to contact the manufacturer for help, but it looks like they are either out of business, or going out of business.  They tell you to try your dealer.  Does anyone have one of these plugs or know where I can call for help?  If you aren't willing to part with it, could you confirm which pins it jumpers?  If worse comes to terrible I will bust open the NG plug and take out the jumper and put it on the other pins.


----------

